
Show HN: A browser-based portfolio management application - michaelsjoeberg
https://modelmode.io
======
ainiriand
This site has a js miner.

~~~
michaelsjoeberg
hi. would you consider js mining as a replacement for ads a bad thing
(assuming from your response), maybe even shady?

would appreciate any additional feedback. thank you.

~~~
hluska
In fact, here's some more additional feedback for you. What you're doing is
just about the most fucking unethical thing I have ever heard. I genuinely
hope that nobody trusts you with their personal financial data.

~~~
michaelsjoeberg
awesome. thank you. imo nobody should trust anybody with their personal
financial data, so seems appropriate.

